# Edit .iso files in Mac OS X? GUI?



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks,

I have some .iso files that I have to add files/remove files from.. does anyone know how to do this in Leo? I know you can use the Terminal.. but, I was wondering if there was a GUI way of doing so?

TIA!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Disk Utility?


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It depends on what the ISOs are, and what they are for. I would suggest sticking with the Terminal and being very clear in your own mind regarding what you are doing, and testing the resulting image in it's intended environment to be sure it's working as intended.

An ISO is often used to allow the creation of a CD, for example, with a complete mountable filesystem incorporated. For example, you could use an ISO image on Mac OSX to burn CDs that contain a Windows file system and a bootable Windows application installer. Alter one bit on that image and it won't work as intended, for example perhaps it won't mount or won't install on a Windows system.

If you need to alter the files on it, you really are saying you are creating a new ISO image from scratch. Investigate what that entails and how it affects the intended use.

For more on the subject, check out:SlashDot Net ISO on OSX 10.4


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Trying to make a custom Darwin bootloader for OSx86. 

I've tried some advice on the terminal, but I can't get the images I make to boot. While, others that I can download will. However, these images don't have the required files that I need. :/

Anywho, I guess I'll be hacking at the terminal a little more!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Disk Utility?


I wish, but, no it won't edit .ISO's, only burn them.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Not sure if it's still relevant with ISO support now in the OS, but under OSX 10.2x and earlier, merely mounting an ISO on OSX altered the checksum (even if you never opened it or examined any files on it).

If you downloaded an ISO of a Linux distro, for example, you had to burn it as is. If you wanted to open it, you had to make a copy and open that. The copy could never be used to make a CD because it would cause the installer to fail at the checksum stage.

If you are mounting it under OSX and then going to the terminal you might be facing this problem (like I said, not sure if it's still an issue, but it's beginning to sound like it might be). Try performing all actions (including mounting, etc) in the Terminal, perhaps.

Or, you might have to assemble the disk from files yourself rather than removing or altering some files of an existing disk.


----------

